# Questions about my old Mitsu.



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I have an old Mitsu WS 55807. It is 8 yrs old,but, works very good. It has 3 "S" connections and (480p) (480i) (1080i) component video inputs. It does not have a HDMI connection. My question is will the Dish High Def unit work with this TV ? Will it be a noticeable?Is HDMI that much better? 
Thanks in advance for your help.
JC


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It should work with no problem. Just make sure that you set the receiver to upconvert 720p to 1080i, because your Mits will not accept 720p.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I have 4 settings mits 1&2, other and none. Do I set it to other? By the way what does mits stand for? Thank you.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Mits is Mitsubishi. What settings are you referring to?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Mits is Mitsubishi. What settings are you referring to?


thanks again, Under setup, AV connection,then AV receiver, there are 4 choices mits1,mits2,other, and none. Right now I have it set to other. Now under advance features there is a video display there are 2 settings 480p and 960i I have no idea where the 960i came from. I don't show that number anywhere else.


----------

